# Hilfe bei erster Html-Aufgabe (Rahmen)



## DaSt (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 

wir sollen als erste Übung folgende Html-Seite erstellen(siehe Anhang Html-Muster.JPG)

Meine Seite sieht noch so aus wie das Foto im Anhang(Mein.Html)

Ich bekomme den Rahmen nicht hin. 

In unserem Skript steht zum Rahmen nur 


```
<table boarder ="2" cellpadding="10"
<tr>
<th> Kopfzeile</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Datenzelle</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

mein code sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
<table boarder = "2" cellpadding="10">

<tr>
 <td align="right">Vor- und Zuname:</td>
 <td> <!-- Eingabefeld: -->
  <input size="30" maxlength="30" name="Name"/>
 </td>
</tr>



<tr>
 <td align="right">Geschlecht:</td>
 <td> <!-- Radiobutton: -->
  Maennlich<input type="radio" name="Geschlecht" value="Sie sind ein Mann" checked/><br>
  Weiblich<input type="radio" name="Geschlecht" value="Sie sind eine Frau"/>
 </td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align = "right"> Interesse:</td>
<td><p>Musik hören<input type ="checkbox" name="Musik" value ="anhören"checked></p>
<p>Filme<input type ="checkbox" name="Filme" value ="ansehen"checked></p>
<p>Sport treiben<input type ="checkbox" name="Sport" value ="sport"checked/></p>
<p>Lesen<input type ="checkbox" name="Lesen" value ="lesen"checked/></p>
</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align = "right">Familienstand:</td>
<td><select name ="Familienstand" size="1">
<option> ledig</option>
<option> verheiratet</option>
<option> geschieden</option>
<option> verwitwet</option>
</select></td></tr>

<tr>
 <td align="right"> Und abschicken:</td>  <td><input type="Submit" value="Abschicken"/></td>
</tr>

</table>
```

Wie bekomme ich den Rahmen so hin wie im Muster?
Danke


----------



## Cromewell (20. Mai 2016)

Edit:ups verlesen


----------



## Cromewell (20. Mai 2016)

http://www.w3schools.com/tags/att_table_border.asp


DaSt hat gesagt.:


> <*table* boarder ="2"


border


----------



## DaSt (20. Mai 2016)

Ohhhh maaaaaan ...vielen Dank


----------



## Cromewell (20. Mai 2016)

DaSt hat gesagt.:


> Ohhhh maaaaaan ...vielen Dank


Bitte


----------



## DaSt (22. Mai 2016)

Habe jetzt gerade gemerkt, dass meine Checkboxen(Die anzuklickenden Interessen) nur funktionieren wenn ich alle anklicke, sobald ich irgendwo einen Haken rausnehme bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

"PHP Notice:  Undefined index: Musik in C:\Users\Daniel\Desktop\DB\PHP\test.php on line 23"

Das ist z.B. der Fehler wenn ich den Haken bei Musik rausnehme, analoge Fehlermeldungen kommen wenn ich die Haken bei Sport etc. rausnehme

Der Html-Code für diese Checkbox steht in meinem ersten Post. Siehe den Teil Interesse, der dazugehörige php-teil steht unten.

Die Fehlermeldung ...on line XX bezieht sich auf die jeweilige Variablenzuweisung. Am obrigen Bsp.
...on line 23 ist hier die Zuweisung auf die Variable $Musik, hier läuft irgendetwas falsch, wenn die Haken rausgenommen werden.


```
<?php  // hier beginnt PHP. Die Namensangaben innerhalb des Formtags
  // werden in PHP an assoziative Feldvariablen uebergeben

$Name  = $_POST['Name'];
$Geschlecht =$_POST['Geschlecht'];
$Sport = $_POST['Sport'];
$Musik = $_POST['Musik'];      //Hier Zeile 23
$Filme = $_POST['Filme'];
$Lesen = $_POST['Lesen'];
$Familienstand =$_POST['Familienstand'];

echo "Name: $Name. $Geschlecht  - Ihre Hobbys sind $Sport, $Musik, $Filme,$Lesen!";  // Der Rest der Ausgabe erfolgt in HTML
echo "  Ihr Familienstand ist: $Familienstand.  ";
// Ende von PHP
?>
```

Danke


----------



## DaSt (22. Mai 2016)

ich habe jetzt jede Variable vor der Zuweisung mit isset() überprüft und nun funktionierts..


----------

